# Medical Health Care



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

The plan to move to Paphos is still going well and despite the delay due to daughters having babies, the revise plan to get over there for April 2016 is on course. I have to say this forum has provided us with a wealth of information; for which I thank you all. 
There are loads of threads regarding medical and health care, but I am struggling to find information regarding the following.
My wife is 65 and claiming UK state pension, I am 57 and will be drawing private pension. I have read somewhere; but can't find the information again, that those claiming state pension are entitled to free medical care in Cyprus inclusive of free prescriptions and because I am classed as a dependant I will also be entitled to the care for a period of time. I may have dreamt the whole thing, so can anyone put me right on what the state of play is please.
Many thanks
Peter & June


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

You and your wife qualify for the same healthcare as Cypriots. Your wife as she is claiming her UK State Pension and you because you are classed as her dependent. It will cost you €3,00 to see a GP, €6,00 to see a consultant, €10,00 to visit A & E and your prescriptions (two months' worth) will cost €0,50 an item. Blood tests cost €0,50 for each item ticked on the list by the doctor. (e.g. If he wants to test for four things it will cost €2,00, and if he wants to test for nine things it will cost €4,50.) There is a limit of - I think - €10,00 for blood tests, but I am sure someone will be along to confirm or deny this.

And that is basically that. This is what Cypriots pay and what we are asked to pay. I trust this clarifies matters.


----------



## Petermm (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you very much MacManiac, the advice is much appreciated. 
Do you know when and where we should register for the care, do we do it when we apply for residency or when we first get there.

Pete & June


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Your wife will need to get a form S1 from DWP in the UK. This will enable you to apply for a health card which you can get at the citizens centre.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Your wife will need to get a form S1 from DWP in the UK. This will enable you to apply for a health card which you can get at the citizens centre.


If I remember right you need to apply and get your residence permit first and then bring it when you apply for the medical card.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> If I remember right you need to apply and get your residence permit first and then bring it when you apply for the medical card.


Now that I think back, I'm sure you are right. The S1 is crucial, and can't be applied for too far in advance of your move, if memory serves.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

You get the S1 from the DWP in the UK , they will need your Cyprus address to send it to . Tell them you want one for yourself as dependant along with your wife's . A dependants S1 lasts how ever many years until you get your state pension .

You can join the Cyprus health system before you get your residency .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> You get the S1 from the DWP in the UK , they will need your Cyprus address to send it to . Tell them you want one for yourself as dependant along with your wife's . A dependants S1 lasts how ever many years until you get your state pension .
> 
> You can join the Cyprus health system before you get your residency .


Sorry but for me that is not right. That means that ANYONE with a S1 can get a medical card in Cyprus. I really doubt it.

Edit: In the application it does not say that you need to show the yellow slip, BUT it say"As a rule Medical Cards are issued to Cypriots and EU citizens who reside permanently in Cyprus", which should mean a yellow slip, to prove the residency


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

I can only tell it as it was for me and my wife . We joined the Cypriot health care a few months before we got our yellow slip .

And when you think about it , Britain will not issue an S1 unless you have a Cyprus address to send it to . And when you apply you are signing yourself out of the NHS to join another countries scheme .


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

madcow said:


> I can only tell it as it was for me and my wife . We joined the Cypriot health care a few months before we got our yellow slip .
> 
> And when you think about it , Britain will not issue an S1 unless you have a Cyprus address to send it to . And when you apply you are signing yourself out of the NHS to join another countries scheme .


Can be so. It can be different when you use S1. When I applied I needed to show passport, yellow slip and a E104, showing my contributions in other EU countries.


----------

